# Am I bi?



## jeremyk (Apr 11, 2010)

hello fellow furries My name is Jeremy *new here* and im not quite sure about myself. ive embraced to be myself and im quite confused. I have enjoyed porn for quite some time and i enjoy both types gay and straight. i dunno but i never had feelings for men and im a hopeless romantic of sorts with women as i have had 10 relationships
anyways i need a opinion would i be bi if i continue to watch gay porn? sorry if it seems like a stupid question, thankyou
-JeremyK


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

If you're enjoying both gay and straight porn, I'd assume you're bi...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you wanna screw a dude in the ass?  Do you wanna get screwed in the ass?  Do you wanna get a blowjob from a dude?  Do you wanna give a dude a blowjob?


----------



## Viva (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't like it when people call it "sexual orientation", because it really should be "romantic orientation". That is all.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you wanna screw a dude in the ass?  Do you wanna get screwed in the ass?  Do you wanna get a blowjob from a dude?  Do you wanna give a dude a blowjob?


ALL OF THE ABOVE!

Not really. But I lol'd at the OP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not really. But I lol'd at the OP.


I wonder how long until the fandom makes the term "fursexual"?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wonder how long until the fandom makes the term "fursexual"?


I swear I've heard that before referring to people who claim they are not gay but like animal penises.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

My policy is: if there's any doubt in your mind, then you are.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I swear I've heard that before referring to people who claim they are not gay but like animal penises.


Am I the only one that thinks the shit is going to hit the fandom this year after AC, cause of all the newfurs.
Basically I found out the fandom doubled in size shortly after AC, so if it does double again this year it will be around the same time.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you think I'm hot :V


----------



## Viva (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Do you think I'm hot :V


 
Oh that's the ultimate test :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Why care what you're called? Just go go out and screw who you want to.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the shit is going to hit the fandom this year after AC, cause of all the newfurs.
> Basically I found out the fandom doubled in size shortly after AC, so if it does double again this year it will be around the same time.


That sounds horrible. I can't fathom the furry fandom getting _worse_.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That sounds horrible. I can't fathom the furry fandom getting _worse_.


 It's almost like dividing by zero :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Oh that's the ultimate test :3


lol <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That sounds horrible. I can't fathom the furry fandom getting _worse_.


Not really, _majority_ of the newfurs do have common sense.


----------



## Guenwhyvar (Apr 11, 2010)

I think every person is "bi" to some degree. Even guys who call themselves 100% heterosexual would cum if they wore a blindfold and be sucked or jerked by another guy.

It is a sliding scale.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Do you think I'm hot :V



If I were a year younger I wouldn't feel weird about answering this...


----------



## Donutman (Apr 11, 2010)

I know how you feel. When it comes to other humans, I ALWAYS find women attractive. But when it comes to furries, I usually find myself more attracted to the males. It's pretty fucked up, I know. But it's not like they exist, so who cares. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Guenwhyvar said:


> I think every person is "bi" to some degree. Even guys who call themselves 100% heterosexual would cum if they wore a blindfold and be sucked or jerked by another guy.
> 
> It is a sliding scale.


It's called the kinsey scale.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Donutman said:


> I know how you feel. When it comes to other humans, I ALWAYS find women attractive. But when it comes to furries, I usually find myself more attracted to the males. It's pretty fucked up, I know. But it's not like they exist, so who cares. xD


It's cause furry art is always idealized to look hot, trying to have someone gay because of highly idealized art with males even more feminine than women is downright dirty.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not really, _majority_ of the newfurs do have common sense.


Common sense died when that women spilled McDonald's coffee on herself and sued, because it was "HOT" coffee.


Guenwhyvar said:


> I think every person is "bi" to some degree. Even guys who call themselves 100% heterosexual would cum if they wore a blindfold and be sucked or jerked by another guy.
> 
> It is a sliding scale.


I know somebody who hasn't gotten off on anything, but sex, and another who didn't get off on sex.


Kuro Ryuichi said:


> If I were a year younger I wouldn't feel weird about answering this...


I'm legal where I live.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Guenwhyvar said:


> I think every person is "bi" to some degree. Even guys who call themselves 100% heterosexual would cum if they wore a blindfold and be sucked or jerked by another guy.
> 
> *It is a sliding scale.*



This is the only part of your post that made any fucking sense.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm legal where I live.



Hmmm...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's cause furry art is always idealized to look hot, trying to have someone gay because of highly idealized art with males even more feminine than women is downright dirty.


It's pretty funny how a lot of "male" furries look more feminine than the females. This fandom has so much gender confusion; it's insane.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's pretty funny how a lot of "male" furries look more feminine than the females. This fandom has so much gender confusion; it's insane.


And yet the gayfurs(irl) are (mostly) fugly.


EdieFantabulous said:


> Common sense died when that women spilled McDonald's coffee on herself and sued, because it was "HOT" coffee.


I know about that, it was because they put the coffee in the microwave and superheated it past the boiling point(that's why you don't put coffee in the microwave) and burned the fuck out of her thighs.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's pretty funny how a lot of "male" furries look more feminine than the females. This fandom has so much gender confusion; it's insane.



maybe if they take off the suits then no one would be confused :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Hmmm...


Yup.


Heckler & Koch said:


> It's pretty funny how a lot of "male" furries look more feminine than the females. This fandom has so much gender confusion; it's insane.


I don't have any, it is the others that are confused. :3


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 11, 2010)

jeremyk said:


> hello fellow furries My name is Jeremy *new here* and im not quite sure about myself. ive embraced to be myself and im quite confused. I have enjoyed porn for quite some time and i enjoy both types gay and straight. i dunno but i never had feelings for men and im a hopeless romantic of sorts with women as i have had 10 relationships
> anyways i need a opinion would i be bi if i continue to watch gay porn? sorry if it seems like a stupid question, thankyou
> -JeremyK





			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> Sexually responsive to both  sexes; ambisexual.



If this applies to you, then yes. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And yet the gayfurs(irl) are (mostly) fugly.
> 
> I know about that, it was because they put the coffee in the microwave and superheated it past the boiling point(that's why you don't put coffee in the microwave) and burned the fuck out of her thighs.



A good chunk of the furries I've seen IRL pics of looked pretty creepy. The rest looked pretty normal though.



EdieFantabulous said:


> Yup.
> 
> I don't have any, it is the others that are confused. :3


You on the other hand, I saw your picture. You look very.... unsettling...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A good chunk of the furries I've seen IRL pics of looked pretty creepy. The rest looked pretty normal though.


At Furry Fiesta the ones wearing badges saying "straight" yes they were selling them looked normal, the ones wearing gay or bi badges looked like they were going to shoot rainbows out of their ass or were fat, very very fat.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And yet the gayfurs(irl) are (mostly) fugly.
> 
> I know about that, it was because they put the coffee in the microwave and superheated it past the boiling point(that's why you don't put coffee in the microwave) and burned the fuck out of her thighs.


I do not usually put anything in a microwave, also, don't spill coffee on yourself, that is why there is a table. People are clumsy...


Heckler & Koch said:


> A good chunk of the furries I've seen IRL pics of looked pretty creepy. The rest looked pretty normal though.
> 
> 
> You on the other hand, I saw your picture. You look very.... unsettling...


I have no opinion on you, since I have not seen a picture of you (or I don't remember). I am sure my opinion will be the same.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At Furry Fiesta the ones wearing badges saying "straight" yes they were selling them looked normal, the ones wearing gay or bi badges looked like they were going to shoot rainbows out of their ass or were fat, very very fat.


Well that explains a lot. The fat dudes were probably "gay", as in the only way they can get laid is other fat, desperate men like them :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that explains a lot. The fat dudes were probably "gay", as in the only way they can get laid is other fat, desperate men like them :V



if they can find their equipment :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I do not usually put anything in a microwave, also, don't spill coffee on yourself, that is why there is a table. People are clumsy...
> 
> I have no opinion on you, since I have not seen a picture of you (or I don't remember). I am sure my opinion will be the same.


I posted one in that thread and left it up for a bit. I was wearing aviators with a LEGO ship in the background, if that rings any bells.



AleutheWolf said:


> if they can find their equipment :V



I don't know how people can get that fat and deal with it. If I woke up one morning and couldn't see my penis in the shower I would immediately jump out and hop on our exercise machine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that explains a lot. The fat dudes were probably "gay", as in the only way they can get laid is other fat, desperate men like them :V


I was playing werewolf(cardgame) with a bunch of furs and I didn't tell them I was straight, I started talking to a gay couple about how so many straights are entering the fandom and they said, "they won't be straight for long, we'll make sure of that".


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if they can find their equipment :V


Impossible, they were hungry one day and they ate their equipment. :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I was playing werewolf(cardgame) with a bunch of furs and I didn't tell them I was straight, I started talking to a gay couple about how so many straights are entering the fandom and they said, "they won't be straight for long, we'll make sure of that".



Lol gay mafia. 

My advice? Don't give out your orientation. If someone hits on you just say, 'not interested'.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I was playing werewolf(cardgame) with a bunch of furs and I didn't tell them I was straight, I started talking to a gay couple about how so many straights are entering the fandom and they said, "they won't be straight for long, we'll make sure of that".


That shit pisses me off to no end, but I'm pretty sure I ranted to you about that already :V

I love how they think that they can make people attracted to the same sex as if sexuality is a choice.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I posted one in that thread and left it up for a bit. I was wearing aviators with a LEGO ship in the background, if that rings any bells.


No it does not...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Impossible, they were hungry one day and they ate their equipment. :V



TWINKIES!! NOMNOM! HEY!...the cream filling tastes like salty copper! >:V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No it does not...


Well I assure you I look like a normal, functioning member of society who bathes and has decent hygiene. Could lose a few pounds though...


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> TWINKIES!! NOMNOM! HEY!...the cream filling tastes like salty copper! >:V


That wasn't enough, I'm still hungry D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol gay mafia.
> 
> My advice? Don't give out your orientation. If someone hits on you just say, 'not interested'.


Someone did hit on me I went "fuck you" and flipped him off.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how they think that they can make people attracted to the same sex as if sexuality is a choice.


That pisses me off to no end, gayfurs if you wonder why straight furs are so intolerant it's because ya'll pull this shit all the time.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Someone did hit on me I went "fuck you" and flipped him off.
> 
> That pisses me off to no end, gayfurs if you wonder why straight furs are so intolerant it's because ya'll pull this shit all the time.



they just think you're hot.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That shit pisses me off to no end, but I'm pretty sure I ranted to you about that already :V
> 
> I love how they think that they can make people attracted to the same sex as if sexuality is a choice.


-.- For some people is actually is.


CannonFodder said:


> I was playing werewolf(cardgame) with a bunch of furs and I didn't tell them I was straight, I started talking to a gay couple about how so many straights are entering the fandom and they said, "they won't be straight for long, we'll make sure of that".


Those kinds of people are the ones that make homophobia keep going, then they whine and complain about homophobia, if they were to stop tailgating all the straight people, they wouldn't have to complain, whiners.


AleutheWolf said:


> TWINKIES!! NOMNOM! HEY!...the cream filling tastes like salty copper! >:V


Why are you two persisting on the topic of fat people -.-


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> they just think you're hot.


I am actually hot, but not gay nor will I ever be gay or bi or pansexual or ambisexual.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Someone did hit on me I went "fuck you" and flipped him off.
> 
> That pisses me off to no end, gayfurs if you wonder why straight furs are so intolerant it's because ya'll pull this shit all the time.


The best part is when they bitch you out for being a homophobe and an evil gay hater because you say you don't like other men and don't want to yiff them.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why are you two persisting on the topic of fat people -.-


 
Becuase we both just want to make love to their sweaty folds while we eat twinkies. <33


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I am actually hot, but not gay nor will I ever be gay or bi or pansexual or ambisexual.



...isn't bisexual and ambisexual the same thing?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Becuase we both just want to make love to their sweaty folds while we eat twinkies. <33


Too bad, I have no folds. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Those kinds of people are the ones that make homophobia keep going, then they whine and complain about homophobia, if they were to stop tailgating all the straight people, they wouldn't have to complain, whiners.


Irl I'm not so much of asshole, actually irl I advocate gay rights cause my sister is a lesbian and my best friend is bi, it's just the majority of the fandom well... you can understand.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Too bad, I have no folds. :V



...cuddly works too...>.>


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Too bad, I have no folds. :V


Well fine. we'll just go and have sex with mad scientists. >:[


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you wanna screw a dude in the ass?  Do you wanna get screwed in the ass?  Do you wanna get a blowjob from a dude?  Do you wanna give a dude a blowjob?



this

everyones gay a little bit and just because u like watching gay porn sometimes doesnt necessarily mean your gay


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The best part is when they bitch you out for being a homophobe and an evil gay hater because you say you don't like other men and don't want to yiff them.


I so can't wait till all the newfurs show up after AC, you think current drama is bad, just wait until there are more straightfurs.


AleutheWolf said:


> ...isn't bisexual and ambisexual the same thing?


Had to clarify it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 11, 2010)

jeremyk said:


> hello fellow furries My name is Jeremy *new here* and im not quite sure about myself. ive embraced to be myself and im quite confused. I have enjoyed porn for quite some time and i enjoy both types gay and straight. i dunno but i never had feelings for men and im a hopeless romantic of sorts with women as i have had 10 relationships
> anyways i need a opinion would i be bi if i continue to watch gay porn? sorry if it seems like a stupid question, thankyou
> -JeremyK



No, I don't think so.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Irl I'm not so much of asshole, actually irl I advocate gay rights cause my sister is a lesbian and my best friend is bi, it's just the majority of the fandom well... you can understand.


I am against gay rights, no Nazis riding on dinosaurs with lasers here.
No I am all for gay rights, they are people roo, not letting them get married is against the Canadian rights act.
Also the Constitution of America...


AleutheWolf said:


> ...cuddly works too...>.>


I have not been called cuddly either...


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have not been called cuddly either...


 
Good, becuase you aren't. >:V


jk :3


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well fine. we'll just go and have sex with mad scientists. >:[



mmmm mad scientists....<3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Good, becuase you aren't. >:V
> 
> 
> jk :3


Fine, you get nothing in my car, since I am not cuddly, I will sleep on the floor.


AleutheWolf said:


> mmmm mad scientists....<3


I like the variety that can turn into liquid if they are mortally wounded, then go and heal themselves, and they have blue hair.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> mmmm mad scientists....<3


I'm going to suture you to the bed so hard <33


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I like the variety that can turn into liquid if they are mortally wounded, then go and heal themselves, and they have blue hair.



I like the ones with 4 extra arms...or ones with a screw in their head.



leon said:


> I'm going to suture you to the bed so hard <33



murrrrr :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm going to suture you to the bed so hard <33


----------



## Viva (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Good, becuase you aren't. >:V
> 
> 
> jk :3


 
That was uncalled for, sexy. lol


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> murrrrr :3c


 Why aren't you hissing bitch? >:V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

I've come to wonder....why are people always on edge about being bi? Hell I prefer my men bisexual.



leon said:


> Why aren't you hissing bitch? >:V



Do I look like a cat to you?


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I've come to wonder....why are people always on edge about being bi? Hell I prefer my men bisexual.



PEOPLES GUNNA HATE ON ME! D: ONOZ


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> mmmm mad scientists....<3


I'm a mad scientist.


AleutheWolf said:


> I've come to wonder....why are people always on edge about being bi? Hell I prefer my men bisexual.


I prefer my women bi.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> PEOPLES GUNNA HATE ON ME! D: ONOZ



people are a hateful bunch anyway so what does it matter? :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm a mad scientist.



oh really now? What kind?



CannonFodder said:


> I prefer my women bi.


I'm not bi though


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I so can't wait till all the newfurs show up after AC, you think current drama is bad, just wait until there are more straightfurs.
> 
> Had to clarify it.


If I were to go to AC would I be hit on by fat old men the entire time?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I were to go to AC would I be hit on by fat old men the entire time?



Grow some boobs and cut off your dick then...maybe not..


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I were to go to AC would I be hit on by fat old men the entire time?



I dunno lol.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oh really now? What kind?


I'm somewhat of a physicist, but I can make machines you hear about in sci-fi, death rays and that, I got this close to making perpetual motion but almost blew myself up(not going to screw around with that again).


Heckler & Koch said:


> If I were to go to AC would I be hit on by fat old men the entire time?


Nah, I'm hot and I only got hit on once.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the shit is going to hit the fandom this year after AC, cause of all the newfurs.
> Basically I found out the fandom doubled in size shortly after AC, so if it does double again this year it will be around the same time.


That's why June is canceled.


And to end this argument, I have this to say...

OP, are you straight, gay, or bisexual? One answer allowed.


----------



## blackedsoul (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a question for the knotcast crew.

ummm... I'd ask first, if you watch gay porn, how much of it and how much you enjoy it. If compared with straight and watched/enjoyed it as much, then I'd say that you might be bi. As for the relationship part, I always say you can't really be sure until you have had a relationship in both. You've stated clearly that you have in fact dated girls. I'd maybe try dating a guy if I were you and if it works out then your bi. If it doesn't and you feel like you can't really date guys then it would be best to say your straight. Then you can try to determine if you want to be bi or straight. You need to figure out which you want to be and then try to go for that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Sounds like a question for the knotcast crew.
> 
> ummm... I'd ask first, if you watch gay porn, how much of it and how much you enjoy it. If compared with straight, then I'd say that you might be bi. As for the relationship part, I always say you can't really be sure until you have had a relationship in both. You've stated clearly that you have in fact dated girls. I'd maybe try dating a guy if I were you and if it works out then your bi. If it doesn't and you feel like you can't really date guys then it would be best to say your straight. Then you can try to determine if you want to be bi or straight. You need to figure out which you want to be and then try to go for that.


what the fuck is a knotcast? a furry porn podcast?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Sounds like a question for the knotcast crew.


I stopped listening to them, they're kinda douchebags.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what the fuck is a knotcast? a furry porn podcast?


Gay/bi/straight advice podcast
I listened to them but they kept on pushing "every furry is gay/bi"
Oh also everything even mention religion they'll go on a rant for like a half hour bitching about it and it's not even funny or good complaining it's just "christianity bad become a atheist".


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm somewhat of a physicist, but I can make machines you hear about in sci-fi, death rays and that, I got this close to making perpetual motion but almost blew myself up(not going to screw around with that again).



and how mad are you? :3c


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Gay/bi/straight advice podcast
> I listened to them but they kept on pushing "every furry is gay/bi"



Sounds like such a valuable podcast. :V Not upholding stereotypes at all, yep.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

I find it so hard to fathom that there really are _that _many dumbasses in this fandom. It's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## blackedsoul (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree on both those terms, but I find that some of their advice is actually very good considering that *cough cough* most of them are gay.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I find it so hard to fathom that there really are _that _many dumbasses in this fandom. It's pretty embarrassing.



I think this is mostly a consequence of the internet. Internet make everyone 15% dumber.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think this is mostly a consequence of the internet. Internet make everyone 15% dumber.


I like the internet, I don't think it has made me dumber. I am learning a little more about furries. 
Wait... never mind, damn...


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I find it so hard to fathom that there really are _that _many dumbasses in THE WORLD. It's pretty embarrassing.



Fixed


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Fixed


Agreed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> and how mad are you? :3c


MWUAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA- *cough* *cough* Somebody got a lozenge?


Bando37 said:


> Sounds like such a valuable podcast. :V Not upholding stereotypes at all, yep.


I would've made a rant a long time ago, but they host Furry Fiesta, surprisingly nice irl though.
Long story short, think newfags but they've been furry for ten years.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Long story short, think newfags but they've been furry for ten years.


Oh God, the fandom...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oh God, the fandom...


I listened through 70 of their 2 hour podcast cause they give good advice but their bias towards "become gay/bi, become atheist" was unbearable.
As long as you aren't straight or aren't christian it's a good podcast.
They're bias cause they were thrown out cause of them being gay/bi as teens.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> MWUAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA- *cough* *cough* Somebody got a lozenge?



That in combination with your icon made me lol hard XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> That in combination with your icon made me lol hard XD


I shall hold the world's tea hostage for-
1 MILLIONS DOLLARS!
*dun-dun-dun*


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I shall hold the world's tea hostage for-
> 1 MILLIONS DOLLARS!
> *dun-dun-dun*



ok. 
*drinks pepsi*
Good luck


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> ok.
> *drinks pepsi*
> Good luck


That's not pepsi, that's Dr. pepper
*DUN-DUN-DUN*


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I shall hold the world's tea hostage for-
> 1 MILLIONS DOLLARS!
> *dun-dun-dun*



...i wanna say Austin Powers ref though I could be wrong.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's not pepsi, that's Dr. pepper
> *DUN-DUN-DUN*


but what you both do not know, is I changed it to coke.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 11, 2010)

jeremyk said:


> hello fellow furries My name is Jeremy *new here* and im not quite sure about myself. ive embraced to be myself and im quite confused. I have enjoyed porn for quite some time and i enjoy both types gay and straight. i dunno but i never had feelings for men and im a hopeless romantic of sorts with women as i have had 10 relationships
> anyways i need a opinion would i be bi if i continue to watch gay porn? sorry if it seems like a stupid question, thankyou
> -JeremyK


Only you can make the choice of what to classify yourself as, not the FAF.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> but what you both do not know, is I changed it to coke.


*snort* :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *snort* :V



man I quit that shit. The carbonation really irritated my nose.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *snort* :V


Chalky feeling Muahahaha!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As long as you aren't straight or aren't christian it's a good podcast.


I'm kind of both.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> man I quit that shit. The carbonation really irritated my nose.


Besides the high isn't that good, I like cocaine much better :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm kind of both.


Hey there


----------



## Alstor (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hey there


THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEANT, YOU TEENAGE HORNDOGS!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEANT, YOU TEENAGE HORNDOGS!


lol I kid jeez, your not good enough anyways.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol I kid jeez, your not good enough anyways.


Ok, I get it. Now I feel dead inside...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Besides the high isn't that good, I like cocaine much better :V



if you wanna get down, get down on the ground, cocaine -plays guitar riff-


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ok, I get it. Now I feel dead inside...


Psh, then you should have caught my pass, but no, you dropped it on the floor.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if you wanna get down, get down on the ground, cocaine -plays guitar riff-


You're not playin it right, it's like this! >:V *plays it better* :3c


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> You're not playin it right, it's like this! >:V *plays it better* :3c


Bah you are both terrible, *plays it on a mandolin*


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Bah you are both terrible, *plays it on a mandolin*



How can I be doing it wrong? I play Guitar Hero and Rock Band on Expert!!


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How can I be doing it wrong? I play Guitar Hero and Rock Band on Expert!!


 You know how we were talking about pop going _up_ our noses? Yeah the oppisite just happened to me. :3c


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, OP, you are bi. Go forth and have sex with a dude, you know you want to.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> You know how we were talking about pop going _up_ our noses? Yeah the oppisite just happened to me. :3c



Bless you :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes, OP, you are bi. Go forth and have sex with a dude, you know you want to.


Doooo eeet!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes, OP, you are bi. Go forth and have sex with a dude, you know you want to.



Sounds kinda hot.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Doooo eeet!



http://img13.abload.de/img/beast_do_it_faggot71ze.jpg

Hey, meme is actually appropriate in this case.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> http://img13.abload.de/img/beast_do_it_faggot71ze.jpg
> 
> Hey, meme is actually appropriate in this case.



oh god that shit's scary


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah sure why not.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

If you do have any doubts then there might be a chance, Or maybe your just courious?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

So someone makes an account on here-

And the first and only post he makes is to ask people if he's bi.

People that have no idea who the hell he is.

And he then fails to respond to the resulting five pages.

OP, you're an idiot.

And insecure.

I doubt you could fuck a guy in the ass.

But you'd give in rather easily if some guy made you their bitch.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

Five pages in, OP hasn't answered. People keep writing. ON topic. Confusion ensues.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> *Five pages in, OP hasn't answered.* People keep writing. ON topic. Confusion ensues.



Did you read all five pages to come to that conclusion?

It's about sexuality.

Furries derail threads to *be *about this kind of thing.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Did you read all five pages to come to that conclusion?
> 
> It's about sexuality.
> 
> Furries derail threads to *be *about this kind of thing.



No, i looked at OP and saw that he has one post. Then I looked that the last page is still filled with advice for him.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> No, i looked at OP and saw that he has one post. Then I looked that the last page is still filled with advice for him.



My respect for your intelligence or lack thereof just went up some.

Although I'm pretty sure it derailed at some point about Edie.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My respect for your intelligence or lack thereof just went up some.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure it derailed at some point about Edie.



But leave it to newfags to even necro threads to give their advice to a topic long dead, much less a half-a-day old one.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But leave it to newfags to even necro threads to give their advice to a topic long dead, much less a half-a-day old one.



Indeed.

There has been a lot of that lately.

Replying to people that don't even post anymore.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My respect for your intelligence or lack thereof just went up some.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure it derailed at some point about Edie.


Really?I am mentioned?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Really?I am mentioned?



You posted.

You participated.

I'm pretty sure you know about it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm 12 and what is this.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'm 12 and what is this.



Heh.

Heh heh.

It'd be even funnier if someone believed you.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You posted.
> 
> You participated.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know about it.


I will have to research... to find out even more.


Zaraphayx said:


> I'm 12 and what is this.


Hey there


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

Consciously questioning your own sexuality only leads to misery and despair.

Your sexuality isn't really something you can think about like a material object.

It isn't that simple...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Consciously questioning your own sexuality only leads to misery and despair.
> 
> Your sexuality isn't really something you can think about like a material object.
> 
> It isn't that simple...


Sure it is.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 13, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Consciously questioning your own sexuality only leads to misery and despair.
> 
> Your sexuality isn't really something you can think about like a material object.
> 
> It isn't that simple...



Oh look, another advice.


----------

